# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  An outside persecptive on black society today.

## Jack Napier

My city is not like many in the US in so far as we have never had a large presence of people of African origin here.   Certainly never large enough that they are a noted presence.   The closest I have seen was when I lived in London for a while.   In certain parts of London, you can get on a bus and think you are in Nigeria or something.


With that being said, I often think there is value in an_ outside and detached perspective_ of a given culture or society.   Sometimes you can be_ too_ close to the tapestry to see the full picture as it were.


I have taken an interest in how black society has played out over the past few decades.   I have listened to some black people speak, less noted is a man you can find on U Tube right now, Tommy Sotomayor, but I have listened to(and had some respect for) men like Farakan.   I have listened to other intelligent and honest speakers in black society and put that together with my own observations and thoughts.


My objective here is not to run black people down for_ being_ black people.  On the contrary, as with the likes of Tommy et all, my objective is to take what I see as an honest stock of where black society is at in the year 2013.


Generally speaking I don't think it is in good shape.   Tommy(who I mentioned), he blames the fact that there are a massive number of black kids that grow up with no father_ or fatherly influence_.


Quite how the ratio of black kids with no father compares to white kids in the US, I admit, I have yet to look into.   Yet it is not merely the fact that there is no father figure that Tommy blames - after all many a great kid is raised by one parent.


 He blames_ the quality of_ the black mothers.   Indeed he pulls no punches, calling on his own experience to suggest that too many are irrational, aggressive, and with no measure of respect for themselves or anyone else.


I defer to him there, given that he is a black American with much more experience of black women than I have.

However, I am certain that there is value to what he says, and if true, it would go a long way to explaining why black society just doesn't seem to pull itself up.


He's quite right that they need to get the chip off their shoulder as well.   Rather than convince themselves that some sort of racist conspiracy sees them end up in prison at a higher rate than whites or Asians, perhaps it may be a helpful step to see that it is their actions and NOT their race that sees a higher than average % end up with a criminal record.


If you always play the victim you never serve to correct your actions.

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

Discussions along these lines should always start with facts, and there are plenty of those to go around.

First and foremost, it has to be understood that all people self segregate. This has to be understood.

When one understands that all people self segregate, it becomes clear why blacks have (and sometimes only seem to have) problems assimilating in a predominantly (as least in origin) a culture that was foundationally tailored towards whites. That places blacks in a unique societal position. They are distinctive, through no fault of their own or anyone elses simply because of their darker pigmentation.

Now, follow that distinction and its consequences. It makes a great theologian, a great black theologian. It makes an exceptional CEO, an exceptional black CEO. It makes a thug, a black thug. A welfare scammer a black welfare scammer. The highlighting is the attempt to produce some sort of societal gain for the minority (when it is a positive) but is repelled as suddenly becoming _racist_ when it is something negative in society.

The truth is, all of it is simply that blacks have, by there very darkness, a racial identifier that is unique as being directly in contrast to the foundational whiteness of society. Italians, Greeks, Portuguese, Asian, Spanish etc (pick a flavor of not being _starkly_ in contrast to white) and you find them integrating far far better.

It started to be a real problem, when meddlesome governments got involved. It highlighted the uniqueness of the racial identifier as being special above others, and by highlighting that (and exploitative by the race mongers for attempted gain in various directions) The real problem that ensued from that, was that the integration into societies was never able to naturally come about. It was hamstringed from the beginning, despite all efforts of even the predominant white culture of society trying so desperately hard to embrace, understand and even adapt. That turned into white guilt which was exploited even further to the minority blacks detriment.

The people got it. The government meddled necessarily, but then went far too far. The manipulators exploited. The blacks have suffered to it, and probably irrecoverably.

Another truth is this. The are not very many real racists out there, of the white variety. There are some bitter white people, who are sick of blacks and all the societal repercussions of how blacks have not properly integrated into society...but that doesn't make them racists. That makes them observant, angry and often prejudicial towards blacks in many ways...but not racist.

Liberals and progressives are answerable for what has happened regarding all the _negatives_ that blacks have suffered in society...which shouldn't be a shock to anyone.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Generally speaking I don't think it is in good shape. Tommy(who I mentioned), he blames the fact that there are a massive number of black kids that grow up with no father_ or fatherly influence.
> 
> 
> Quite how the ratio of black kids with no father compares to white kids in the US, I admit, I have yet to look into. Yet it is not merely the fact that there is no father figure that Tommy blames - after all many a great kid is raised by one parent.
> 
> 
> He blames the quality of the black mothers. Indeed he pulls no punches, calling on his own experience to suggest that too many are irrational, aggressive, and with no measure of respect for themselves or anyone else.
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly the problems in the black community. Progressives are enablers of this destructive behavior.

----------

Jack Napier (11-08-2013),patrickt (11-08-2013),RMNIXON (11-08-2013)

----------


## patrickt

I would also say the destructive behavior while encouraged by the liberals is also a natural behavior. When I was in grammar school, if I did my homework, read books, and studied then I was "acting like a yankee". It was always said with a sneer. I have had blacks knock down successful blacks by saying they're acting white.

When someone is a failure and has no intention of even trying they need a handy excuse to discredit those who succeed. Especially when the liberals loudly and continually explain, they can't succeed so they shouldn't try.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-08-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

Not only this they are being replaced by other groups now. The illegals are taking their neighborhoods because most have refused to work for so long and they will. Mexicans open up shops in black neighborhoods and won't hire blacks. Companies expect people to be bi-lingual and puts them out of the job scene. There is so much race tension now in America. Even African the ones who are really from Africa and not born here are getting loans that blacks here can't get. They dislike whites and now they dislike everyone else. Obama wants to give amnesty and they voted for him. They self destruct on their own and have no one to blame except themselves.

----------

Jack Napier (11-08-2013)

----------


## Jack Napier

> This is exactly the problems in the black community. Progressives are enablers of this destructive behavior.


I have come to the view that there are bad people who pass themselves off as do gooders.  They may call themselves "anti racist", when in fact they are not really against _all_ racism at all.   Any racist acts carried out _against_ whites is okay by them.   Just look at their collective silence over the genocide of white farmers in S S Africa for example.   Silence.  Not even the BBC consider it worthy of a_ cursory_ mention.   These people are not driven by good and balance but by spite.   The reason they don't talk about it is that in their demented mind they LIKE it.   *They want it to go on*.   They would never outright admit it, but on occasion their spite peaks through.

----------

Calypso Jones (11-08-2013),DonGlock26 (11-08-2013)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

The true enemy is leftist ideology.  Unfortunately, it will be necessary to take down everyone who subscribes to that ideology...figuratively speaking.

----------

Calypso Jones (11-08-2013),DonGlock26 (11-08-2013),patrickt (11-08-2013),Roadmaster (11-08-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

> The true enemy is leftist ideology.  Unfortunately, it will be necessary to take down everyone who subscribes to that ideology...figuratively speaking.


So...you just had to put a smile on my face huh Albert, with that delicious thought.

----------



----------


## DonGlock26

> Not only this they are being replaced by other groups now. The illegals are taking their neighborhoods because most have refused to work for so long and they will. Mexicans open up shops in black neighborhoods and won't hire blacks. Companies expect people to be bi-lingual and puts them out of the job scene. There is so much race tension now in America. Even African the ones who are really from Africa and not born here are getting loans that blacks here can't get. They dislike whites and now they dislike everyone else. Obama wants to give amnesty and they voted for him. They self destruct on their own and have no one to blame except themselves.

----------


## Jack Napier

Tommy Sotomayor made a really good point post Martyn case.   He sensed that his fellow "people" were just priming up to almost hope that the judgement did _not_ go the way they wanted so that they then had an excuse to seethe, blame the "system", scream "wacist wacist", and v possibly tear up their own neighbour hoods.

And it is that last part which he addressed in general.

His message was really to the Gov or State in which blacks tear up their own patch - LET THEM he said.  Let them and then leave it.  Don't fix it back up.  

 Since only an emotional fool would tear up his own nest, the fool will never learn for as long as you keep smoothing things over.   So his(and my) suggestion is that when they do this, when they decide to go setting fire to their own patch, leave it.   Let them live among it.   Let them fix it up themselves.

rain1.jpg

----------

Calypso Jones (11-08-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *This is exactly the problems in the black community. Progressives are enablers of this destructive behavior.*



Very True!

When you are taught to be self entitled victims, who are constantly rewarded for outbursts and aggression, then how do you expect some people to grow up and behave?

----------

DonGlock26 (11-08-2013),Perianne (11-09-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

I think it very important we get over this notion of Black Society. 

They are individuals like the rest of us. Collectivism makes too many excuses and is also unfair to decent honest hard working people of any race.  

In this thread starter, I can't imagine how far removed a gentle person from Nigeria on a London Bus and a Street Thug from Chicago or Philadelphia. 

Almost as if they came from another planet! 

Can we negotiate a trade!  :Thinking:

----------


## DonGlock26

> I think it very important we get over this notion of Black Society. 
> 
> They are individuals like the rest of us. Collectivism makes too many excuses and is also unfair to decent honest hard working people of any race.  
> 
> In this thread starter, I can't imagine how far removed a gentle person from Nigeria on a London Bus and a Street Thug from Chicago or Philadelphia. 
> 
> Almost as if they came from another planet! 
> 
> Can we negotiate a trade!


I understand your point, but culture helps to form who people are. There is a black urban sub-culture in the US that is extremely destructive to blacks and whites alike.

----------

Perianne (11-09-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> The true enemy is leftist ideology.  Unfortunately, it will be necessary to take down everyone who subscribes to that ideology...figuratively speaking.


 Yes because they take up for this behavior.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Yes...your pic and caption are quite telling. Considering what got edited out.

Even deleted...I could not help but think, how unjust it is that such a dignified, noble people are so misunderstood by us hateful ofays.

And how evil it is that I thank God every day that I found a corner of the nation where they are NOT, where parks are SAFE, where convenience stores are clean and the clerks friendly.

I'm such a dirtbag.... :Sad1:

----------

Calypso Jones (11-08-2013),Perianne (11-09-2013)

----------


## Jack Napier

More facts that some forums want to suppress;

*The Truth of Interracial Rape in the United States 


*To see the real truth of the matter, let us take a look at the Department of Justice document _Criminal Victimization in the United States, 2005_. (Go to the linked document, and under "Victims and Offenders" download the pdf file for 2005.) 

In Table 42, entitled "Personal crimes of violence, 2005, percent distribution of single-offender victimizations, based on race of victims, by type of crime and perceived race of offender," we learn that there were 111,590 white victims and 36,620 black victims of rape or sexual assault in 2005. (The number of rapes is not distinguished from those of sexual assaults; it is maddening that sexual assault, an ill-defined category that covers various types of criminal acts ranging from penetration to inappropriate touching, is conflated with the more specific crime of rape.)


 In the 111,590 cases in which the victim of rape or sexual assault was white, 44.5 percent of the offenders were white, and 33.6 percent of the offenders were black.


 In the 36,620 cases in which the victim of rape or sexual assault was black,* 100 percent of the offenders were black, and 0.0 percent of the offenders were white.* The table explains that 0.0 percent means that there were under 10 incidents nationally. 


The table does not gives statistics for Hispanic victims and offenders. But the bottom line on interracial white/black and black/white rape is clear: 


*In the United States in 2005, 37,460 white females were sexually assaulted or raped by a black man, while between zero and ten black females were sexually assaulted or raped by a white man. 
What this means is that every day in the United States, over one hundred white women are raped or sexually assaulted by a black man. 


http://archive.frontpagemag.com/read...px?ARTID=26368
*

----------

Perianne (11-09-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> I think it very important we get over this notion of Black Society. 
> 
> They are individuals like the rest of us. Collectivism makes too many excuses and is also unfair to decent honest hard working people of any race.  
> 
> In this thread starter, I can't imagine how far removed a gentle person from Nigeria on a London Bus and a Street Thug from Chicago or Philadelphia. 
> 
> Almost as if they came from another planet! 
> 
> Can we negotiate a trade!


They are individuals, yes, but they have a collective identity as well.  Only white people are pressured into thinking of themselves not as a group.  Every other race is allowed, and even encouraged, to identify with their race.

----------

Calypso Jones (11-15-2013),Jack Napier (11-09-2013),Perianne (11-09-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> More facts that some forums want to suppress;
> 
> *The Truth of Interracial Rape in the United States 
> 
> 
> *To see the real truth of the matter, let us take a look at the Department of Justice document _Criminal Victimization in the United States, 2005_. (Go to the linked document, and under "Victims and Offenders" download the pdf file for 2005.) 
> 
> In Table 42, entitled "Personal crimes of violence, 2005, percent distribution of single-offender victimizations, based on race of victims, by type of crime and perceived race of offender," we learn that there were 111,590 white victims and 36,620 black victims of rape or sexual assault in 2005. (The number of rapes is not distinguished from those of sexual assaults; it is maddening that sexual assault, an ill-defined category that covers various types of criminal acts ranging from penetration to inappropriate touching, is conflated with the more specific crime of rape.)
> 
> ...


What do you think the mainstream media would be saying if the races were reversed?  What if white men were raping 37,000 black women per year, while black men were raping between zero and 10 white women?  

Rhetorical question, of course.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What do you think the mainstream media would be saying if the races were reversed?  What if white men were raping 37,000 black women per year, while black men were raping between zero and 10 white women?  
> 
> Rhetorical question, of course.


Progressives would want lynchings of white rape suspects.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *I understand your point, but culture helps to form who people are. There is a black urban sub-culture in the US that is extremely destructive to blacks and whites alike.*




I agree. 

And I think it a modern "liberal" invention in America. Starting in the 1960's. The behavior is taught as well as tolerated. 

Once upon a time blacks acting moral and respectable was the norm. But now it is called "acting white."

And if you don't play along you are a race traitor!


The end result is a cultural underground for blacks than can be as racist and even criminal without fault.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-09-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

> They are individuals, yes, but they have a collective identity as well.  Only white people are pressured into thinking of themselves not as a group.  Every other race is allowed, and even encouraged, to identify with their race.



Encouraged is an understatement. The Democrat Party depends on it. 

They will flood this country with half a lower continent of illiterates to prove the point.

----------

Brewski (11-15-2013),DonGlock26 (11-09-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I agree. 
> 
> And I think it a modern "liberal" invention in America. Starting in the 1960's. The behavior is taught as well as tolerated. 
> 
> Once upon a time blacks acting moral and respectable was the norm. But now it is called "acting white."
> 
> And if you don't play along you are a race traitor!
> 
> 
> The end result is a cultural underground for blacks than can be as racist and even criminal without fault.


Basically, the Left has a revolution on low boil at all times. It scares the hell out of the establishment, so the Left can always make demands or halt reform with a veiled threat of race riots.

----------


## Jack Napier

> They are individuals, yes, but they have a collective identity as well.  Only white people are pressured into thinking of themselves not as a group.  Every other race is allowed, and even encouraged, to identify with their race.



Spot on.

Moreover, it is not "racist" to look at trends within a given demographic.

It is common sense and good Governance.

----------


## Jack Napier

> What do you think the mainstream media would be saying if the races were reversed?  What if white men were raping 37,000 black women per year, while black men were raping between zero and 10 white women?  
> 
> Rhetorical question, of course.




Well let me put it this way.

I will wager that in all of the US there were never 37,000 black men lynched.    And those that were, it was long ago now.   And whites were also lynched, which no one wants to even mention.  And while not exactly a stellar model of justice, it stands to reason at least a % of those hung must have been culpable, surely?

----------

Brewski (11-15-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> What do you think the mainstream media would be saying if the races were reversed?  What if white men were raping 37,000 black women per year, while black men were raping between zero and 10 white women?  
> 
> Rhetorical question, of course.


The question is, can 37,000 black women be raped?  It's harder than you think.

----------

Jack Napier (11-09-2013)

----------


## Jack Napier

I'd imagine Whoopi Goldberg would be in no imminent danger....

----------

JustPassinThru (11-09-2013)

----------


## Carlsen

> Discussions along these lines should always start with facts, and there are plenty of those to go around.
> 
> First and foremost, it has to be understood that all people self segregate. This has to be understood.
> 
> When one understands that all people self segregate, it becomes clear why blacks have (and sometimes only seem to have) problems assimilating in a predominantly (as least in origin) a culture that was foundationally tailored towards whites. That places blacks in a unique societal position. They are distinctive, through no fault of their own or anyone elses simply because of their darker pigmentation.
> 
> Now, follow that distinction and its consequences. It makes a great theologian, a great black theologian. It makes an exceptional CEO, an exceptional black CEO. It makes a thug, a black thug. A welfare scammer a black welfare scammer. The highlighting is the attempt to produce some sort of societal gain for the minority (when it is a positive) but is repelled as suddenly becoming _racist_ when it is something negative in society.
> 
> The truth is, all of it is simply that blacks have, by there very darkness, a racial identifier that is unique as being directly in contrast to the foundational whiteness of society. Italians, Greeks, Portuguese, Asian, Spanish etc (pick a flavor of not being _starkly_ in contrast to white) and you find them integrating far far better.
> ...


.
everybody suffer i n societie and not just black people. so who fault is this? my family don't have it easy to worry abaout other people.  if they do not like the societie they live in then move away.  my country just got more then 10,000 Syrien people. do you think this will not be a big problem to my country to get this many people and have to take care of them. 

.

----------

Perianne (11-10-2013)

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> This is exactly the problems in the black community. Progressives are enablers of this destructive behavior.


You mean _preppy_ progressives.   The whole ruling class must pay for turning these feral races loose on us.   Quit being a sucker by believing there are two sides.  There is no genuine Left.   The Hate Whitey crowd are just agents of the Right Wing.   Cut off the children of the rich from Daddy's Money at age 18 so they have to suffer this just like real Americans do.   Limousine Liberals, Cadillac Conservatives, Ferrari Fascists, Rolls Royce Radicals--they are all the same spoiled-rotten guillotine fodder and must pay for what they have done to the country.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> They are individuals, yes, but they have a collective identity as well.  Only white people are pressured into thinking of themselves not as a group.  Every other race is allowed, and even encouraged, to identify with their race.


It's not about race, it's about class.   Those who fall for political play-acting so much want to have the rich rape them that they are willing to believe that the Right will protect them from the Left.  

  What the hell is wrong with you?   You know perfectly well that if the majority ruled, there would have been none of this social destruction that has occurred in the last 50 years.   You know what Good Cop Bad Cop is, so you should see that Liberals are agents of the Right Wing playing the Bad Cop role on you.  You also refuse to admit that the Leftists are obviously sons of the Right Wing greedhead thieves, like JFK was.   So disempower this class or quit whining and preaching to us that we should leave ourselves to the mercy of the openly Right Wing.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> Basically, the Left has a revolution on low boil at all times. It scares the hell out of the establishment, so the Left can always make demands or halt reform with a veiled threat of race riots.


What a slaveboy attitude.   The Left is an agent of the Establishment assigned to trick you into voting for the Right.  Why are they so snobbish and have a born to rule attitude?   Because they're from the same class with the same superior attitude as their fraternity brothers who pretend to believe in Conservative values.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> .
> everybody suffer i n societie and not just black people. so who fault is this? my family don't have it easy to worry abaout other people.  if they do not like the societie they live in then move away.  my country just got more then 10,000 Syrien people. do you think this will not be a big problem to my country to get this many people and have to take care of them. 
> 
> .


Who invited the Arab rabble in?   Your ruling class.  If the majority doesn't approve of a law, then they don't have to obey the law.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *What the hell is wrong with you?   You know perfectly well that if the majority ruled, there would have been none of this social destruction that has occurred in the last 50 years.*



What are you talking about?  :Thinking: 

The current majority are busy trying to get something at the expense of somebody else. The resulting history is well documented in the horrors of the last century.

----------


## Brewski

> It's not about race, it's about class.   Those who fall for political play-acting so much want to have the rich rape them that they are willing to believe that the Right will protect them from the Left.  
> 
>   What the hell is wrong with you?   You know perfectly well that if the majority ruled, there would have been none of this social destruction that has occurred in the last 50 years.   You know what Good Cop Bad Cop is, so you should see that Liberals are agents of the Right Wing playing the Bad Cop role on you.  You also refuse to admit that the Leftists are obviously sons of the Right Wing greedhead thieves, like JFK was.   So disempower this class or quit whining and preaching to us that we should leave ourselves to the mercy of the openly Right Wing.


I acknowledge that rich capitalists searching for a cheaper labor market are a big reason for many of the problems that I see in society with respect to immigration,  however cultural Marxists would seek out an end to the white race regardless of wealth.  They know that blacks, Hispanics, and Asians will be no major threat to their hegemony, since these groups have a long history of either being  too weak and disjointed to pose a credible threat, or too willing to sign up and stand in line to join their side.  Only whites have had the kind of history and spirit that could repel Marxism, which is why white countries, white culture, and white people are under constant attack from these Marxists.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What a slaveboy attitude.   The Left is an agent of the Establishment assigned to trick you into voting for the Right.  Why are they so snobbish and have a born to rule attitude?   Because they're from the same class with the same superior attitude as their fraternity brothers who pretend to believe in Conservative values.


 :Tinfoil:  :Spacecraft:

----------


## Network

Enslaved from their native state by pure evil.

Released into a land of opportunity at a great disadvantage.

That land of opportunity changed into a totalitarian empire.

They had it better than the native americans I guess.

----------


## Jack Napier

> Enslaved from their native state by pure evil.
> 
> Released into a land of opportunity at a great disadvantage.
> 
> That land of opportunity changed into a totalitarian empire.
> 
> They had it better than the native americans I guess.



Who?

Come on, you can't dine out on the suffering or history of others that are not you.

If we all did that I am sure we could find _someone_ in our family tree that was persecuted.

Could we claim their suffering and use that as reason for our behaviours today?  Of course not.

----------

Brewski (11-15-2013),The Sage of Main Street (11-16-2013)

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> What are you talking about? 
> 
> The current majority are busy trying to get something at the expense of somebody else. The resulting history is well documented in the horrors of the last century.


Who wrote that history?   There is no such thing as the tyranny of the majority.   That's just a myth by the Snob Mob who want to impose the tyranny of the self-appointed ruling class of thieves, traitors, bullies, cowards, and incompetents (Dubya collected the whole set).

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> I acknowledge that rich capitalists searching for a cheaper labor market are a big reason for many of the problems that I see in society with respect to immigration,  however cultural Marxists would seek out an end to the white race regardless of wealth.  They know that blacks, Hispanics, and Asians will be no major threat to their hegemony, since these groups have a long history of either being  too weak and disjointed to pose a credible threat, or too willing to sign up and stand in line to join their side.  Only whites have had the kind of history and spirit that could repel Marxism, which is why white countries, white culture, and white people are under constant attack from these Marxists.


Abolish birth privileges.   Marx was so far up in class that he could marry a woman (Jenny *von* Westphalen) who had so much rank she could have married the King of England.

All these spoiled-rotten trash are guillotine fodder, whether they pretend to be on the Left or on the Right.   As my Marine commander announced in target practice, "All ready on the left.  All ready on the right.  All ready on the firing line."

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Who wrote that history?   There is no such thing as the tyranny of the majority.   That's just a myth by the Snob Mob who want to impose the tyranny of the self-appointed ruling class of thieves, traitors, bullies, cowards, and incompetents (Dubya collected the whole set).


No such thing as the tyranny of the majority?  Are you just smacked?  The Founders recognized the stark danger of democracy especially in its capacity to trample the rights of the individual. It's why they didn't found a democracy, they founded a constitutional republic.  Only a Leftist hack could possibly take refuge in the majority's ability to use their clout to purloin money from their fellow countrymen?

I don't know you yet. Are you a Leftist, socialist operative?

----------

DonGlock26 (11-16-2013)

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> 


You can't handle the truth!    A typical bootlicker for the Big Boys, you are only capable of a sophomoric reply from your cartoon world.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

My initial reaction was right on the money. You are a Leftist hack job and a brainless one at that.  It hurts to be this good!

----------

DonGlock26 (11-16-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> You can't handle the truth!    A typical bootlicker for the Big Boys, you are only capable of a sophomoric reply from your cartoon world.


Truth? You aren't even making sense.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> No such thing as the tyranny of the majority?  Are you just smacked?  The Founders recognized the stark danger of democracy especially in its capacity to trample the rights of the individual. It's why they didn't found a democracy, they founded a constitutional republic.  Only a Leftist hack could possibly take refuge in the majority's ability to use their clout to purloin money from their fellow countrymen?
> 
> I don't know you yet. Are you a Leftist, socialist operative?


I am not on the Left, Right, or middle of the road.   I am on the overpass.

As for your dishonest post, you know perfectly well that the majority despises Left-Wingers.   Come out of your paranoia world and admit that you are lying.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I am not on the Left, Right, or middle of the road.   I am on the overpass.


Please go into detail on that idea.  

If you want to continue with the Dazzle with Bullshit shtick, it will be recognized.

----------

Irascible Crusader (11-17-2013)

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> My initial reaction was right on the money.   It hurts to be this good!


Your tongue is what hurts, from licking the boots of your corporate Masters.   Give it a rest; wag your tail instead.  They'll love you for that too.  They'll pat you on the head and say, "Good boy!"

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> Please go into detail on that idea.  
> 
> If you want to continue, it will be recognized.


Your specious spectrum is flooded with trickledown, so I'll just let you drown in it.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Your tongue is what hurts, from licking the boots of your corporate Masters.   Give it a rest; wag your tail instead.  They'll love you for that too.  They'll pat you on the head and say, "Good boy!"


Actually, it's your communist comrades participating in corporate cronyism to an unprecedented level.  I read an article about how lobbyists were anticipating having little access to the White House because of the Magic Negro's promise to curtail lobbying. But then to their great mirth, they found that quite the opposite was true, that the federal government was wide open for business, even more than it was for the Bush administration.  GE is a good example of the new heights of corporate-government incest that could be achieved when communist Democrats (your friends) are in charge.

Congratulations! You're wrong on everything you claim.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Your specious spectrum is flooded with trickledown, so I'll just let you drown in it.


Translation:  I can't, so fuck off.

----------

Irascible Crusader (11-18-2013)

----------

